# Jewlery shot/ focus stacking



## y75stingray (Oct 12, 2011)

Been awhile since I posted so I thought I would share. Working on getting the hang of focus stacking. It seems pretty easy except for the actual focusing part. It is pretty tough for me to pinpoint the exact area i want to focus on for each shot.
 I suppose practice will make perfect. Here is a shot and setup that I completed today.



                                     C&C is always welcome!

















For the record I know the earings in the right hand corner are out of focus I did not focus on them at all Just thought it was nice to add a little bokah to the shot.


----------



## Overread (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice result, though personally I think it would be better to have the blurred elements in the background rather than the foreground; foreground blurred elements attract the eye first and that isn't really what you want your viewer to be looking at first in this shot.


As for focus stacking if your camera has liveview most also have a magnification mode when using it - zoom in on the liveview and it will really help you make those small adjustments to the focusing.


----------



## y75stingray (Oct 13, 2011)

thanks for the feedback. I did take advantage of the live view and magnifaction setting on my camera, still a little tough  i may need to make a trip to the eye doctor soon.


----------



## artessly (Oct 25, 2011)

Very nice! I like the gradient in the background!


----------

